# Some people should not be allowed to have children. Forced sterilization is a must.



## krogan6590 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well about three days ago I got into a fist fight with my father (yes my own father), in a public place; which was embarrassing. You see my issues from my father stem from childhood. Now I know there isn't a manual on how to raise children, but this man shouldn't of been allowed to procreate. So the whole argument started with him calling me a rat and a ***** and because I stood up for him after he started making threatening remarks he now wants to kick me out. I know it seems messed up for hitting your father, but this anger is just anger that has been dormant for years now. For years he has belittled me, saying I was a ******, saying I would never amount to anything and you get to that point where you start believing it. Well anyways I finally stood up to him and struck back. Now apparently he's telling my mom to kick me out or else he's going to kill me (yes he said that). It's alright though if he tries hurting me I reserve the right to defend myself if I feel my life is in danger. I have never been a bad person growing up and have always been respectful but to be honest with all of you I have reached my boiling point. I work and pay for food and internet as well as help out with the bills ( i know it's just a ****ty job, but it helps). I never asked for anything growing up. Everything I want I bought with my money I earned from working and my dad is saying that if I don't get kicked out I won't be a man. Funny thing is that mother****er with his feeling of self righteousness does not work and I don't remember seeing him working from as far back when I was thirteen.. He does handyman jobs here and there but it's maybe like three to five times a year which really don't help with anything because if it did my mother would not be struggling to pay the monthly house payments. Both me and my sister work by the way we give what we can. You might sit here and say well you're 23 why don't you just move out? Well I would if I could but the thing is I like many of you have social anxiety. My network isn't as diverse as many of yours. I would leave if I could but I have nowhere to go. With what I'm earning I can't even afford a 700 a month room. It's just impossible. Like I said earlier I've never been a bad person nor was I a bad child. I always did what I had to do and what was wanted of me and yet nothing was ever good for that mother****er. My mother isn't going to kick me out, the house is under her name and she's the one that pays it. I haven't seen that man I call a father ever pitch in to help. I would leave but like I said I can't and I don't know if I'm repeating myself but I honestly don't care. My mother is not the type of woman that would choose a man over her own children. As a matter of fact I always hated that man. Never liked him, always tried to get along but it never worked. It's as if he was around but he wasn't there for me. Now I don't know if there is a god but If there is he cursed me for being born into a ****ty family. I have a lot of psychological issues because of that man and now I don't know what I'm going to do. Or maybe it's the fact that I'm working and I make money, and he doesn't do ****? nonetheless if he so as a much tries laying a finger on me all bets are off I will turn into the devil and beat the living **** out of him.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Been there man and I totally agree on what you are proposing. I recall when I stood up for myself against my step-father. I punched him on the chin and finally got my independence from his. 
"
Some people should not be allowed to have children. Forced sterilization is a must"

I agree on this. People should take a test to be allowed to have/care/live with a child.


----------



## krogan6590 (Dec 22, 2012)

AxeDroid said:


> Been there man and I totally agree on what you are proposing. I recall when I stood up for myself against my step-father. I punched him on the chin and finally got my independence from his.
> "
> Some people should not be allowed to have children. Forced sterilization is a must"
> 
> I agree on this. People should take a test to be allowed to have/care/live with a child.


The man is mentally unbalanced If my grandfather (his father) was alive I would be the **** out him too because everything can be traced back to one source.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

AxeDroid said:


> Been there man and I totally agree on what you are proposing. I recall when I stood up for myself against my step-father. I punched him on the chin and finally got my independence from his.
> "
> Some people should not be allowed to have children. Forced sterilization is a must"
> 
> I agree on this. *People should take a test to be allowed to have/care/live with a child.*


I strongly agree with this. And I'm pretty sure my parents would've failed it.


----------

